# Recurve archery back packs, which do you like?



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I have the Hoyt backpack. Not the Formula one but they are basically the same. It will fit everything you listed and a little more. The only thing that it may or may not fit is your tripod. I had a terrible Best Buy Dynex tripod that fit fine but then I upgraded to a Manfrotto with the 222 joystick head. If I didnt screw in the 222 to the tripod, it would have fit but I did, and I decided to just get a separate bag for that.

The only thing that is funky is the stabilizer sticking out of the side because of the length but you can put it in an arrow tube.

I use both the backpack and I have a SKB case for when I start flying for tournaments starting this April.


----------



## Amuss71 (Oct 9, 2012)

I use an Easton baseball bag. It fits everything, including 2arrow tubes for about half the price.


----------



## goodfornothing (Oct 21, 2012)

I have the regular Hoyt backpack that Arsi mentioned above and I love it. Got it off of CL and came with an arrow tube. It'll be able to fit what you mentioned. I have my riser, limbs, bowstand, quiver, chest protector and there's still a lot of room to store equipment in the main compartment. +1 with putting your long stab in the arrow tube, just buy a foam pipe insulator thing from Home Depot and you should be good!


----------



## meda (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new here (actually this is my first post) and archery beginner so this is only from my own, limited experience.
For the last year or so I'm using Legend Streamline backpack and I am very satisfied with it. I can fit every single piece of my kit, which includes: riser, limbs, bow stand, target quiver,sight, Long rod, v-bar+short rods, arows, tripod (a big soviet model  ) scope, small tool box ..... plus all the small bits an pieces...
Since this is probably the smallest archery backpack out there I think that any model will satisfy OP needs when it comes to size. 
Plus Legend backpacks opens by unzipping front side, which makes it easier to pack everything in the bag and I prefer this to other bags (Easton, Hoyt, Aurora etc) side openings.

Hope I could help and sorry for bad writing but English is not my native language


----------



## jeeminy (Oct 19, 2012)

I was also checking out backpacks (online, haven't seen any in person yet) and wondering if just a regular old jansport (or one of the larger utility type backpacks, since i don't think a jansport would be big enough, now that i think about it) would work? I've been looking at cases (hard, soft, sleeves, etc) and bags/backpacks and wondered what exactly is so special about a bag made by an archery brand for archery equipment (all the sites i've seen don't post pictures of the inside of the bags or pictures of equipment inside the bags, basically, so all you see is the outside.) as opposed to buying a duffel or backpack by Nike/Adidas/FUL/Under Armor, etc.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the SF Premium back pack. It was $99 and i love it. It has three compartments and comes with adjustable arrow tube, Riser/limb bag, and Tool bag. Another reason i like this bag is it opens from the Front just like a regular backpack. I really dont like the bags that open from the side. 

Another cool feature is it has a two carrying handles and detachable back straps along with a rain cover.

Only dislike would be the fact that is says SF PREMIUM in big letters across the whole bag and i dont have one piece of SF equipment in the bag...

All in All its a great bag and you get more for your $$$ on this bag over others in my opinion


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've been eyeballing the original Legend backpack for a long time.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I am currently using the Easton backpack, it is ok. But I wish there was a backpack with the foam with the cutouts. The Easton one is good, and all the ones are very similar, but i feel like it's a big trahsbag with straps. I really wish it was like the hard cases but in backpack form. I really hate how everything fits in 2 basic compartments. Imagine if you have stand, 2 sets of limbs, riser or even a backup, binoculars, rest, chest guard. That thing gets really unorganized and loose. Let me know if someone finds a better solution.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

I use the Hoyt Formula back pack....there is a You Tube video on it that is very good. I like mine but I do know people that use the baseball bags.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Using the Hoyt Formula now, but I really liked the Aurora City Pack and the Easton backpack....tons of storage in both of those....


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the Aurora City pack and like it quite a bit. As comfortable to carry as a decent mid-range hiking pack, nice wide straps, foam cutouts so it sits well on your back, hip pads and belt for if you had to carry it more than 100yds. 

Holds all my gear, including an 80mm scope, but I have a big manfrotto tripod, so putting the tripod inside is a bit out if the question. It has a removable inner compartment that has 2 padded sections with zippers, I can easily fit my riser in one side and 4 limbs in the other, then my stand, scope, and other large miscellanea. 

Extra zippered side compartment holds sidebars, tabs, arm guards, etc, spot for arrow tube that hold a dozen arrows and the stab. Lots of small zippered or velcro'd pockets in the two main outer compartments. 

Pretty solid construction looks like it'll take years of abuse. Even has an integral rain cover that folds out of an internal pouch, bit I've not yet had to resort to that. 

http://www.auroraarchery.com/html/eng/borse_dynamic_line/539278.htm


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

Going to second the use of a baseball bag. I'm using Easton's smallest baseball bag, cost me less than $20 shipped. Comfortably holds my entire kit (full stabs, hard sight case, riser, bowstand, limbs, gear, etc). If I had a soft case for my sight and soft bags for everything else, it would even more comfortable. I can't fit a scope and tripod in, but it works darned well for just the archery equipment. Arrow tube and 30" stab fit right in the bat compartment. 34" stab would stick out a bit, but would still be a comfortable fit. You may want a larger bag, and be able to fit more stuff in.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the Hoyt backpack and like it. I dont know why people would spend $200 on a hard case when you can spend half that and store more crap in a backpack! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RKu (Nov 16, 2012)

My family has both the Hoyt (regular) and Legend backpacks. Aside from how you access the riser/limb compartment the only difference I've experienced is that the riser/limb bag for the legend is smaller and it's not always easy to fit a 25" riser into the bag.


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Chuck,

I have a Fivics Co-star I got from Lancaster. You can fit everything mentioned but might not fit a target quiver. It will fit a field quiver for sure.

Pros:
-Comes with accessory bag, riser bag with 2 compartments, and arrow tube.
-Double stitched straps and very durable construction.
-Very comfortable and has alot of mini zippers/compartments inside the large area.

Cons:
-No rain hood and no lap belt
-Velcro are alittle week, they start to fray.

Hope this helps.
Gord


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

I am currently using the sf premium bag and I love it. It has space for my whole set up including quiver. 

The bag has a special pocket for the stablizer but because of the length it's meant to stick out some. It doesn't bother me but sometimes I just put it in my arrow tube too. Which also came with bag. I know the hoyt doesn't which is why I passed on it.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

If you are tight on money < $35, the baseball bag will work, but it wont fit the tripod and scope.
If you are semi-tight < $70, I have seen the legend backpacks to be a decent deal. I dont know if you can put a tripod and scope in there.
~$100 bags The hoyt, aurora, SF and the rest of them at that price point are all pretty beefy. I currently use an aurora (used) and it can definitely carry a full bow setup, quiver (I have a 4 tube aurora quiver), all your little doohickeys plus tripod(Vortex pro gt to see what size I can fit) and scope (vortex nomad cloth case). Be aware that many if not all the $100 bags do not come with an arrow tube.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Very helpful everyone! Thank you.


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

I have an Aurora city pack which I like alot. But this is one of the cases where it might be worthwhile to see what else is out there that's not specifically archery designated. Seems sometimes like they add $50 to the sticker price just because it's an 'archery backpack'.

AN


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

If you have a lot of odds and ends, a cheap hockey bag can hold all your equipment and beyond.


----------



## hawkstah (Sep 28, 2011)

vtnam007 said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> I have a Fivics Co-star I got from Lancaster. You can fit everything mentioned but might not fit a target quiver. It will fit a field quiver for sure.
> 
> ...


Hey vtnam007, would you mind posting some pictures of the inside of the bag? Would like to see how the compartments look like, and how exactly the bag looks like when opened and how items in it are accessed. 

Thanks


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi hawkstah,

As requested, I took detailed pictures of the bag fully loaded with all my stuff and unloaded showing all compartments and the stuff in it so you would get a idea of its capacity. There is a small zipper pocket on top close to the carry handle. The main compartment has 2 sides: one side has 3 mesh zipper pockets, the other side has 3 mesh pockets without zippers but it has 3 regular pockets with zippers behind it. The 2 large zippered side compartments have no extra pockets inside. Everything is well padded. Last picture is the main compartment without the arrow tube. Hope this helps!!


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

I ordered the Legend Streamline and waiting for it to ship, but I've been curious about the Fivics Co-Star so thanks. It looks to be a better setup than most of the other packs and the workmanship seems pretty good.

_*On a side note*_, it looks curiously very similar to my tennis bag. It has three separate padded sections (one thermal) and many have a front-loading shoe packet which can be modified to use for long stabs and arrow tubes, etc. Way more room too. You can usually get a quality 6-racquet bag from $50-$70. Hmm...

Example: http://www.tennis-warehouse.com/Tecnifibre_Tour_VO2_Max_Tennis_Bags/descpageBGTFUSA-VO2M9.html


----------



## jtang (Nov 22, 2012)

vtnam007: what is in the top shooter's choice bag looking thing?


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

you can modify a tennis bag but this bag came with the arrow tube, accessory tote and riser bag for free so it might offset the higher cost.

jtang,

The top shooter's choice bag comes with the co-star. I keep both my risers in there. There are actually 2 compartments in that single TSC bag. Because I have the same spig button 2 plunger on each of my riser, I stagger the risers so the plungers don't stick out. Sometimes if I decide to shoot bare bow, I just use that bag to carry one riser and a couple sets of limbs. Its great by itself.


----------



## jtang (Nov 22, 2012)

Also, thanks for the great pictures  Another question for you, approximate dimensions of the bag? Couldn't find anything on fivics website or lancaster.


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

its 28"x10"x13" OD, hope this helps.


----------

